# Best hand tool I have bought



## JohnChung

It is a really good plane for hogging off wood. Check out the video from LN on their scrub plane. A lot of info on it.


----------



## rad457

Yup, Lee Valley has some real nice tools! I picked up their Low Angle Smoother with the PMV-11 blade and still can not believe how good it is! Have yet to sharpen the blade yet. The PMV-11 blades are fantastic, have replaced most of my Stanley blades!


----------



## 8iowa

I work with a lot of rough sawn boards. I actually used the LN scrub plane at a Highland Woodworking LN promotional day a couple of years ago, but they didn't have any in stock for sale.

An alternative, and at lower cost, is to find a used Stanley #5 or #6 and sharpen the blade with an 8 or 10 inch radius camber. This will also "hog" wood very well.

Any way you do it this is a useful tool. With winding sticks and a straight edge you can prepare a reference surface for your planer, eliminating the need for a large and heavy jointer.


----------

